# How are we all?



## Monkey (Aug 6, 2012)

This seems to be my favourite title for threads! Just wondered how we're all, new babies and pregnant ladies, getting on - would love to hear.

I'm ok. 15+0 today and I'm fairly sure I've been feeling a few movements in the last few days. Seems quite early, but I think 2nd babies often are felt sooner - or at least I know it's not wind this time!  Still feeling fat and not bumpy, but a couple of people last week commented on 'the bump' so I guess it's sprouting!

Am feeling considerably better, and have only had one or two instances of real queasiness in the last week. Still dog-tired tho - H sent me to bed for an hour yesterday and Saturday afternoon, which really helped.

The pump news hasn't been so great. I had a week of CGMS about 6 weeks ago, and the 2 consultants that run the pump clinic have said that they feel the teething period of pumping would have too much of a negative effect on my control. 

I'm quite cross, because the guy I saw last week said that if he'd seen me in pre-con care, he'd have given me a pump without question. Annoyingly, I was referred early enough in pre-con that it could have been sorted, but by the time they got me in, it was too late. If I'd known that, I'd have been prepared to stop trying for a few months, tbh! I'm annoyed that they think everything's ok, when in reality I'm getting by with a weird mix of eating when I'm not actually hungry. Hohum.

I did, however, get him to agree that once this one's here safely, we'll have another discussion - I explained how hard breastfeeding and diabetes was together last time, along with general lifestyle, and he was very positive. So, maybe not all bad news.

So, over to you. Good/bad/other news?


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Monkey and everyone else

Well, I?m 14 +1 now and doing ok.
It?s my first pregnancy so it?s a steep learning curve!! All the hospital appointments do wear me out, but I know it?ll be worth it.

I?m glad you say that your feeling fat and not bumpy because I do too!! Fair enough I was a little overweight to start with but my belly was no where near this big! Unfortunately it?s also covered in a bit of a squidgy belly form before! 
I?m dying to get in comfortable maternity clothes but feel like people with think I?m being a bit daft due to it being early still, but my normal clothes are getting more and more uncomfortable. When did everyone else start wearing their maternity clothes?

I?m feeling a lot better than in the first trimester but still getting very tired. I?m thanking my lucky stars I?ve not had any sickness. I wish all of you that have that it gets better very quickly!

I?m sad that you?ve been messed about with your pump Monkey, how annoying for you. 
I?m not sure I would have coped if I was still on MDI as my control was never very good with them.
I know a few people that have started on pumps very, very late in pregnancy so I?m surprised they won?t let you start, maybe if your control is good already they don?t feel would be worth it and this point.

I?m also eating when not hungry to keep my bloods good (a down side of trying to run on the lower side) but this makes me worried about putting on a load of weight! I?m going round in circles.

Hope your all well!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Your last line sums it up for me, really - I don't want to gain more weight than I need to (not being silly, just sensible, and I know how hard fitting in exercise with a baby around is!) but that doesn't seem to bother them. My consultant told me I shouldn't be snacking between meals, but didn't seem to get the fact that to get my post-meal bloods ok, I either have to snack or have huge multiple hypos - not good with a 3 yr old to look after too!

Crack open the mat clothes if you need to - I'm wearing some now, altho managed til 18w ish in my first pregnancy. They're so much more comfy tho!

Pleased you're doing well tho - you must be due around the same time as me, end Jan/early Feb?


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Shame about your pump monkey. I totally get what you guys are saying ..having to eat when not hungry  to run BG low and then worrying about gaining weight at the end of it all lol. Im having this a lot particularly when I want to go to bed or like now its 8.30pm and I'm starving but waiting for my pre-meal BG to get close to target before I can eat. 

I am around 8 1/2 week due March 14th ish tho I know I may be induced two weeks earlier. Its my first pregancy and I find myself swinging from feeling thrilled and excited to terrified at what might go wrong!. I feel sick all the time & shattered & my boobs are painful but have not been sick yet! My first scan is Sept 3rd-I cant wait! Hows everyone else getting on???


----------



## Babysaurus (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all, 
Like everyone else *Monkey* I am sorry, and also surprised, to hear about your pump. I got mine when I was about 18 weeks and the MDI's started to prove too tricky (previously they had been fine) and I had some weird hypo's where it was like I was drunk / off my face and it took me ages to come round (I normally feel 'low' and simply sort it with no issues, this was like I had necked something potent and took me ages to feel even semi normal again.) Hence I was given the pump pronto and got the impression this often happened with Type 1's...? Clearly I thought wrong! 

Things here are all okay. Diabetes wise I don't have much to report other than to say that, after HATING it with a passion previously, I now think I might stick with my pump after all! I hated the attachment thing, and my control previously (apart from when things went weird at about 16 weeks) was great on them too so I wanted to get rid of it as soon as I could, but I have since found that I am so wrapped up with the baby that it is making life far easier. I think I also feel more like this because  now it is not as important to have such tight control (a reading of 9 no longer induces panic!) I have the choice to give it back if I want to, and don't feel so stuck with it (I hope that makes sense!) 

I also ended up eating loads of snacks when I was pregnant as I was trying to keep BG's down so can fully empathise! I also tended to, just in case, over instead of under estimate carbs if I wasn't sure so did find myself topping up a lot. I have no idea how much weight this may have put on me (I don't weigh myself) but am hoping to sign up for the London Triathlon next year so I can get some of it off! (I was about a 14 in the first place so losing some before the baby wouldn't have done any harm but hey ho...) 

*Monkey* what is CGMS? 

*Chattygirl* I found waiting for the scans SO long! Hope the 3rd comes round quickly for you!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 7, 2012)

CGM'S  are Continuous Glucose Meter..

My daughter is 33+1, thankfully she's not diabetic, and no GD through pregnancy so far...

She's got just under a fortnight left to work, before going onto maternity leave, and this can't come soon enough as she's starting to struggle, she was sent home yesterday with Braxton Hicks...  It's not surprising she's feeling this, as she is very large so looks like Stan the bump is going to be big.

Flo is getting rather nervous about size, due to her birth weight,  she was a whooper so were her brother and sister..


----------



## RuthieG (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All

Pump wise - I was given mine at about 12 weeks pregnant I think so I thought the same as Babysaurus as they were very keen for me to have it.

All is good with baby Martha. She is finally putting some good weight on and feeding well. I haven't been anywhere near as controlled as when pregnant, partly because I find I don't have time and partly to give myself a break from obsessively testing/correcting etc! 

One of you said you go from being excited to petrified of all the things that can go wrong and I spent my whole pregnancy doing that and in the end the baby was born all perfect and reasonably well (after few days in NICU) so I sort of wished I hadn't spent the whole nine months so tense! Can't be helped though but as everyone says, all the hard work and worry is totally worth it. I would even consider doing it again one day ha ha!

Good luck pregnant ladies

Ruth x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 14, 2012)

Howdy, it feels it has been AGES since i've been on here(i've not even been logging on to be nosey!)

Well I'm now 16wk+4 and atarting to show, but only because I've lost so much weight with my HG and the constant nausea/loss of appetite. (put it this way, my maternity jeans are falling off me, not filling out! and there I was all concerned in a previous post about what size jeans to get!)

Tried to come off my anti sickness meds last week, was weaning off them slowly by reducing to 1 a day, 1 every 2 days etc. Got to every fourth day and the HG returned!! Was not going to return to that place so now back on the meds, I hope I'm not on them throughout. I just wanted to reduce the amount of drugs I was taking, I hope I'm not doing any damage to little one.

I felt Bumpy move at the weekend, I thought I was just imagining the sensation because that was what I wanted to feel but talking to others at work, the way they describe it is the same. I was lying in bed resting and it felt like a ripple of bubbles collecting at the surface of my tummy, on the one side. Well I hope it was Bumpy.

Can't believe about your pump Monkey, it must feel like that they only see the good results and not the difficult journey it took you to get there!! Can you not appeal their decision? It really didn't take me long to settle with the pump, infact, I fell into the groove of understanding basals and boluses really easy/quickly. Plus surely the 'teething problems' they talk about are absolutely no different to the rollercoaster BG's that pregnancy bring anyway BUT the BENEFIT being that you can correct your levels instantly rather than having the lag of Lantus to take into account? Surely thats an angle to work with(try it on the chap who is pro pumps!), it will show your indepth understanding too!

OR, could you not argue then, if a pump is definately out of the equation, to have a CGMS funded for the remainder so that you can at least respond to rapidly falling or rising levels and to spot trends in your levels, which can then improve control or amend ratios. My trust were happy to fund my sensors for first 12wks.

Got my 20wk scan on 4th Sept ChattyGirl so I know exactly how excrutiating it is waiting, but it was far worse waiting for the first (12w) scan as its a poignant stage to get to! The pictures are ace and so clear, my Bumpy was sucking their thumb and can see it!!!


----------

